# Going gluten free for gas prob



## StressedOut (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi all,I've been suffering with IBS for nearly a year now and I've tried doing lots of things with my diet (cutting out dairy, caffine etc.) but as yet I have had no relief from daily bouts of intestinal gas (no odour though unless there's gonna be a D attack), belching, stomach ache and stabbing pain in my guts when I have a D attack







My last three D attacks have been after eating pasta and bread but even when I cut these out my symptoms don't ease. Although maybe this is because wheat products are in most of the food I eat and I didn't know about them?I've been through lots of prescriptions from my GP with no relief and I've recently been seeing a homeopath. Her prescriptions have (as yet) made no improvement but she recommened me going gluten free not just cutting out bread and pasta.I've been doing this for five days now and I've spent three days with a headache! I'm finding this diet very restrictive and I'm wondering how long before I should start to feel the benefits? Two weeks, a month...?







Anyone been there and done that or am I wasting my time!?!TIA.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

TIA:Not to be pessimistic, but "Res Ipsa Loquitur".everything that follows assumes you have had a proper differntil diagnostic workup done by a board Certified GI doc for your symptoms. If that is not the case, that needs to be done before you read any further. If it has then read on friend.







I do not want to comment on the homeopathy debate but when it comes to foods and IBS "one mans meat anothers poison" applies. there is a possibility that wheat and/or gluten could be part of the problem.But sorting it out is way more complex...plus what you ate just before a d attack may not be the offneding food. The reactions are delayed-onset up to 72 hours and dose dependent.Try giving this cheap book a read first, and if you like it check ou the other one, and some of the threads listed just for perspective.IBS: A DOCTORS PLAN FOR CHRONIC DIGESTIVE TROUBLESBy Gerard Guillory, M.D.; Vanessa Ameen, M.D.; Paul Donovan, M.D.; Jack Martin, Ph.D. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-h...9085785-1742301 "FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, Londonhttp://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...r=2-1/102-64875 08-3420903[/URL]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...pic;f=4;t=00028 6;p=3#000106[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000364 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=4&DaysPrune=30 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000286 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000285 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=4;t=000331#00 0001[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000302 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000287 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000364 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000313&p=[/UR L]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=4;t=00029 3;p=2#000069 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000276 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=5;t=000073 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000356&p=[/UR L] http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=4;t=000320#00 0016http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=4&t=000383#00 0010[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000126&p=[/UR L] http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=17;t=000033 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5;t=000363#00 0002[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=1;t=028290#00 0001[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=4;t=000335#00 0009[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=1&t=028290&p=[/UR L]http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=4;t=000353 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000389 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=4&t=000427#00 0006[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000421 MNL


----------



## StressedOut (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi,Thanks for the reply!Wow, that's a lot of bedtime reading







but thanks for the info I am really motivated to sort all this out because it feels like life is passing me by. A year ago my body didn't behave like this and I want it to stop - now!When you mention a GI workup what would you say that involved? My GP is very sceptical about the whole thing and insists its stress related. I took this on board but even after three major lifesytle changes, at work, uni and night-class college, so that I'm doing less, having more time to myself and being able to get more sleep etc. there has been no improvement.I saw a Gastro privately and had a sig done and a whole load of blood tests, Candida, H. Pylori, parasites etc. etc. and everything came out fine. Hence the IBS diagnosis. Although to the touch my guts aren't painful it's just the chronic gas and D symptoms that happen every couple of weeks, pressing them doesn't make it hurt more, it just hurts when it's upset if that makes any sense? The wind is a constant thing and seems independent of the D attacks. This is what's making me consider gluten (or something else) may be the problem.Any thoughts greatfully received!!!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi Stressmess. _______________________________________"My GP is very sceptical about the whole thing and insists its stress related." ________________________________________This is typical, and of course there is no wrong answer as there is no way that "stress" is not "related". But it is not the sole mechanism of symptom generation.The trouble is there is too much dominance in the literature that your GP is likely to have time to read on the role of stres and altered gut motility and not enough about the other mechanisms of symptom generation in IBS. This is due to the circumstances of what industry drives the investigations into solutions to IBS symptoms in the USA and the background and perspectives of the groups working with that funding, and the quid pro quos involved.Much of the work on the other aspects of symptom generation in IBS, in fact almost all of it, has been done in Europe, published in Europe, in vitro and in vivo investigations performed by investigators looking at it from a different angle and with a different perspective than the US investigators (and a different specialty background. THAT portion of "the work" done eludes the GP's vision. Most US GI docs as well. How many of them read work that was done in say Italy or Sweden and published in an Italian or Scandinavian Immunology/Allergy Journal? How much great investigative work in mediciane gets published in Japan as it is done in Japan? Does that make it imaginary? All rhetorical questions of course.So it is natural that the diagnosis and treatment and etiologic theories of so called "IBS" are what they are in the USA.However if you read the material I suggested you will see this is usually a multi-system dysfunction and is the best outcomes are achieved if you can approach it from that angle. This is not something most docs are aware of and thus "if I have not seen it it must not be any good".This is normal when things or ideas or protocols are new and were developed elsewhere...it is also the general American mentality....the only good stuff is here. As a culture we are a bit overly-self assured of out superiority in all tings. If its not all over the place here already then it must be no good. Hell do you know the best intracardiac stents are inserted in Italy?Anyway off the soapbox...we speak with GP's every day who feel that way, and out of every 10, 5 will try out what is shown to them as they see the logic behind it when they do see articles they never saw before, and cases of persons said to be intractable who are now in remission. Of the 5 that try it if they impelement it properly they will all do it again as they will have happy patients whio feel better than they did before and come back less often.The only ones who don't tend to be those who do not have the reosurces within the practice to implement a Disease Mangemant appraoch based on lifestyle modification. This does require more effort in many ways than a subscription pad does. And the 5 who don't listen simply don't because the acronym for the plan has not been on the cover of the NEJM or Lancet yet so all the other info is not of interest until that happens. when things are new that's the way it is. Everything that works or does not work was new once upon a time. So they will be there once it hits the NEJM and LANCET later. So will their IBS patients.I the meantime I am very curious, though, about what happened prior to these symptoms appearing. You say it was just a year now.So think about it...did your brain just suddenly decompensate over night and stop being able to manage normal stress and throw your guts into permanent disarray?There has to be more to it than this...inquiring minds want to know!







MNL


----------



## mrysgrl (May 9, 2002)

Hi,I hope you can find a way to get tested. Know what you mean about that doozy of a headache (Barley, wheat,oat) were on my list so I eliminated gluten. I thought of it as a good sign. After about a week, it stops. I hope you can hang in there.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Thank God I dont have to listen to one more Doctor, Psycholigist that said my illness is 100% stress related..




























Those idots







I just couldn't imagine something that was making me throw-up for 31 hours.By following directions that LEAP has showed me a way to reduce my symptoms is the cheapest therapy in the world


----------



## StressedOut (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi again,Well the gluten free thing (nine days and counting...) hasn't improved matters but I had an allergy test done last week and I got my results back. Turns out I'm like allergic to nearly everything! If I didn't laugh about it I'd go mad.Being VERY strict with myself and excluding all the offending items. If this doesn't work then nothing will!Here's the list...All dairy products,Eggs,Sugar inc AspartameChocolateBeansOnionsPeppersPotatoesTomatoesBananasGrapesOrangesStrawberrysAll nuts (I knew this before anyways)All wheat productsWhite flourWhite ricePastaGarlicCurryChivesSaltSesame SeedsFizzy popCoffee (never drank it anyway!)Strong tea or coffeeFruit juicesIce CreamTap WaterYeastAlcoholMSG (E621)This is just the highlights of what the allergy test came up with. I'm so desparate to get rid of the gas that I qill quite happily never eat these things again! The pototoes, tomatoes and white rice have hit me pretty hard cos that's what I was living on. My innards can't cope with much fruit and veg cos it gives me the dreaded D.I'm sure I won't starve to death, been having soya milk with gluten free cornflakes, chicken and brown rice.It's not very excitng but maybe it will work! Been four days (so far!)Wish me luck!


----------



## mrysgrl (May 9, 2002)

Wow, what a list. Please let me know how you do with the soy milk. I could not figure out for the longest time why it bothered me -gas but I think it was the barley. Have you tried rice/almond milk? I hope it works for you.


----------



## StressedOut (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi,Well I'm not sure about the soya milk. I'm having two bowls of cornflakes and soya milk a day. No change in symptoms for the better or worse. Can't do almond milk as I have a serious nut allergy and according to this new allergy test I'm allergic to white rice so I think rice milk is off the menu too! How rubbish is that!?!So, how long before I start to feel the good effects of eating brown rice, fish and meat? I read something about 60 days somewhere but I hope that's not true cos the idea of my symptoms not improving for 60 days but still eating boring bland food makes me wanna scream! Surely I'll notice a difference before then? Anyone been there and done that?Once upon a time I could eat meals without undue pain and suffering ya know! I remember it well!







Also does anyone know how I'd get involved with this LEAP allergy testing in the UK? It all seems to be across the pond


----------



## StressedOut (Nov 14, 2001)

Just an update for ya...I am still on the whole no dairy, no sugar, no wheat thing (see list above!) but have had no change in symptoms. Is there a light at the end of the tunnel!?! Can't believe such a major change in what I'm eating hasn't made a difference, been two weeks off gluten, one week off everything else on my list.Am I not being patient enough?


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Stressed out:I was on my gluten free/lactose free diet for about 2 months before the D stopped. I haven't had the big D in about 7 or 8 months. After 25+ years w/ D, the wait was worth it for me. I don't know that I noticed ANY improvement in the first 2 weeks, so I don't know how realistic it is, if you really are gluten intolerant or gluten sensitive, to expect a big improvement after just 2 weeks.Sorry if this isn't what you wanted to hear. After trying all different kinds of medications and diets over the years, I had almost given up on seeing any improvement. Now I can go to the theater, plays, travel, fly, etc. It's kind of nice to be getting my life back.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Food is NOT in any way the SOLE AND ONLY trigger for IBS symptoms.SOME people may be able to eliminate most symptoms with diet, but NOT EVERY person with IBS.Now some "diet cures every ill known to man" types will tell you that if diet isn't fixing you then you are either A. Cheating or B. have to be on it for months/years/decades but it WILL eventually cure you.I don't believe this.If dietary changes aren't making any difference at all in 1-2 weeks (now for true celiac it may be somewhat longer depending on how long it takes the small intestine to heal/how damaged you were...but there should be some change in the first little while, it may take longer to have full effect) my opinion is eitherA. you are making the wrong dietary changes and these foods are NOT the ones responsible for YOUR symptoms (no matter HOW many other people on the planet get relief from eliminating A, B or C).B. You probably ALSO have NON-DIETARY triggers and for those for the most part no matter how much you jiggy your diet you aren't going to fix them with food changes alone.How is the overall fat content of your diet. Some people when they eliminate the low-fat high-carb foods end up eating an overall fattier diet and HIGH FAT not JUST various carbs can trigger IBS symptoms in some people.K.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

That's an incredible list Stressed out. Tap water too? Interesting!


----------



## StressedOut (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi,I know! My allergy list is HUGE. Thank you all for your input on my allergy / diet venture! I've never tried a strict diet before and boy is this one strict







but it will be worth it if it makes a difference.My symptoms are (gasp!) slightly better, I don't know if this is because I'm having a good couple of days or because of the new eating. Only time will tell I guess. For the record my innards play havoc in the first 90 mins or so after getting up. I never know what they are gonna do but in the past three days I've just been plagued by *lots* of gas after waking. Quite a calm afternoon with maybe a little gas and then bad gas again at bedtime.This is an improvement over the bad gas throughout the day situation I had before.I really hoped for more of an improvement than this but one step a time will do for me







I'll keep you guys posted on how it goes.Although the cynic inside me is saying less gas is just because I'm eating less which is true. I'm also worried that say a month of dairy will make my innards go wild if I were to have it again so I might end up in a worse state than before the allergy diet. But anything is worth a try right?


----------



## StressedOut (Nov 14, 2001)

Just thought I'd give you all an update. Been 12 days without all those nasty things on my allergy list and things are definitely starting to look up!This week the wind has pretty much been the same although today it was notably less and I'm still eating the same things. Had no D even though I've been having a few bits of fruit which before I wouldn't have dared to eat!I've had just one bad day this week and it was the morning after I ate gluten free pasta and oatmeal the night before, now pasta was on my allergy list but I just thought that was because of the gluten so I thought gluten, egg and lactose free pasta would be good. It wasn't! I had gut pains all through the day but no other effects.. Is it possible I'm on the mend!?!I'm still very cautious about all of this and it could be just that this week has been a fluke but I honestly think my symptoms are easing. I can only hope that they continue to improve! But even just this much improvement is better than any of the prescriptions I've been given!I'd definitely recommend getting an allergy check to any of you guys here cos when I see my homeopath next I'm going to be so greatful to her! She advised me on the allergy testing after her homeopathic prescriptions made no difference.I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## mrysgrl (May 9, 2002)

Hi, it seems to be a controversial subject but some gluten sensitive people cannot tolerate oat (oatmeal). While others may be able to. I can't.I also didn't realize that "wheat free" is not "gluten free" and product, for me anyway, has to say both. Glad you are seeing some improvement. Have you looked at the specific carbohydrate diet, what did you think?


----------

